# Difference between Trains 22 and 422



## johnniej (Jul 30, 2008)

I am traveling from New Orleans to San Antonio in a Roomette and then going to Chicago in a roomette also. I was wondering what the difference is between Trains 22 and 422 on the Texas Eagle from SAS to CHI. I have noticed a difference in prices but it is the same train.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no difference between train 22 and 422 between Chicago and San Antonio, they are the same train. But at San Antonio all cars on train #22 start there. Whereas cars from #422 arrived from California on the rear of the Sunset Limited, are uncoupled from that train and joined up with the cars from train #22 for the run to Chicago. The reverse is true for 21 and 421, as all cars on train #21 stop in San Antonio and those from #422 continue on to California.

So if you're riding anywhere between Chicago and San Antonio, you should just book the cheapest train as it won't matter.


----------

